# TAFE Fees on 309 or 820



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

I found an interesting table on page 8 of this TAFE sheet on temporary visas and fees. http://www.training.nsw.gov.au/forms_documents/aac/vtg_pdfs/tvh_study.pdf

Now I know that if you go to uni on a temp visa like the 309 or 820 then you pay full fees and if you are on a 100 or 801 permanent visa you only pay domestic fees. However in this TAFE pdf it shows the temp 309/820 has the same exemption as the perm 100/801 but not for instance the 300 PMV. (See page 8)

I was interested in peoples experiences of studying in TAFE NSW as to what fees they were charged.

That is I want to hear from people who have ACTUALLY GONE to *TAFE* while on an *820 or 309*

I don't so much want peoples opinions on how they think it must be... I know what the immigration pages say about study on a temp etc. and I have read other posts where people are sure that you would pay international full fees (without any actual experience of trying to themselves) etc.... but now I am not so sure if that is the case for TAFE, at least in NSW.

I have sent an inquiry to TAFE and I am waiting on a response.

Kttykat


----------



## rhodered (Nov 18, 2012)

good question kttykat! i am also looking into taking TAFE courses. I am on a PMV300. fees are different for someone like me rather than someone on an 820?


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

rhodered said:


> good question kttykat! i am also looking into taking TAFE courses. I am on a PMV300. fees are different for someone like me rather than someone on an 820?


Hey Rhod,

Yeah, if you look at that pdf at page 8 on the table it says that a 300 visa that fees are payable but has the 309 as exempt. That table lists the conditions for many different types of visas.

Kttykat


----------



## Xyzaus (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi kittykat,
Thank you for bringing this up. I hope the document is correct, and we can pay domestic fees for Tafe.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

That would make sense to me, actually. When you apply for a 309 or 820, you are considered to have applied for a permanent visa (since it's the same application). When they grant your PR, they are simply "reassessing" you - it's not an entirely new application. So it makes sense to me that these could theoretically be seen as PR visas for the sake of TAFE as well. The PMV wouldn't, as it's a provisional visa, and it's not until you apply for the 820 that you're in fact applying for a permanent visa. Interesting! Let us know what you find out!  I would love to be able to look into TAFE if employers won't hire me until I'm PR!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> That would make sense to me, actually. When you apply for a 309 or 820, you are considered to have applied for a permanent visa (since it's the same application). When they grant your PR, they are simply "reassessing" you - it's not an entirely new application. So it makes sense to me that these could theoretically be seen as PR visas for the sake of TAFE as well. The PMV wouldn't, as it's a provisional visa, and it's not until you apply for the 820 that you're in fact applying for a permanent visa. Interesting! Let us know what you find out!  I would love to be able to look into TAFE if employers won't hire me until I'm PR!


That is what I believe too!

Also with tafe everyone no matter your status in Australia has to pay their fees upfront, there is no hecs (or whatever they call it now) like they have with uni.

On the plus side they will give you a student card which means some things cost less haha.


----------



## jokani (Oct 30, 2013)

I have contacted TAFE in Victoria as my husband will study then after our visa is approved (power of postive thinking?!!)...they were lovely and said fees can be negotiated depending on our financial situation! That might just be in the rural areas though im not sure...


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

jokani said:


> I have contacted TAFE in Victoria as my husband will study then after our visa is approved (power of postive thinking?!!)...they were lovely and said fees can be negotiated depending on our financial situation! That might just be in the rural areas though im not sure...


That is interesting. It shows they may have some flexibility. I don't doubt too, that like medicare, it will determine who you talk to, if they actually know the rules or just assume the way they think it works, without actually finding out.

Kttykat


----------



## jokani (Oct 30, 2013)

kttykat said:


> That is interesting. It shows they may have some flexibility. I don't doubt too, that like medicare, it will determine who you talk to, if they actually know the rules or just assume the way they think it works, without actually finding out.
> 
> Kttykat


He was the head of the department and talked to the financial people (so he said) - i believe him! hope its true! he told me the fees for aust residents (about $4 an hour) and the fees for international students (about $11 an hour) and he said we could negotiate something in between. Fingers crossed it can be the same for everyone else!


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

jokani said:


> He was the head of the department and talked to the financial people (so he said) - i believe him! hope its true! he told me the fees for aust residents (about $4 an hour) and the fees for international students (about $11 an hour) and he said we could negotiate something in between. Fingers crossed it can be the same for everyone else!


I didn't mean to say the person you spoke to didn't know what he was talking about, just that I am sure you would run into those who don't within the system.

Though I don't know about Victoria but that doesn't actually sound quite right either, that they should be picking a figure between international and domestic students. The thing with that table for NSW would imply that you are domestic on an 820/309 and should pay the same, you are not an international student planning to leave the country again taking your new found skills with you.

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

OK, I just got off the phone to TAFE (got sick of them not replying to my email enquiry!!!). I was told that on the 309 I would pay the exact same fees as my husband would as a citizen. I have asked another person at TAFE to check that is really so and they were going to ask a manager and get back to me later today.


Kttykat


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

YES! WOO! Awesome.


----------



## waiting_is_happiness (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks a bunch Kttykat, to keep us informed.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

OK just got off the phone with second person at TAFE NSW who confirmed that on a 309 the fees were the same as for a citizen 

The only difference is the VET Help loans. As a 309 you are not eligible to get a cheap student loan towards your study. In other words you have to be able to pay your fees upfront.

Kttykat


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

I can confirm it's the same in WA. 309/820 is classed as having PR as far as TAFE is concerned. 

It's the same for the AMEP English language classes. You aren't eligible to enroll until you have been granted the 309/820. It's different from Medicare whereby you can register with Medicare as soon as you have *applied* for the 309/820, whereas TAFE stipulates that you must have already been granted it.

Then you pay the same fees as an Australian citizen.


----------



## fmikael (Sep 20, 2011)

BonezAU said:


> I can confirm it's the same in WA. 309/820 is classed as having PR as far as TAFE is concerned.
> 
> It's the same for the AMEP English language classes. You aren't eligible to enroll until you have been granted the 309/820. It's different from Medicare whereby you can register with Medicare as soon as you have *applied* for the 309/820, whereas TAFE stipulates that you must have already been granted it.
> 
> Then you pay the same fees as an Australian citizen.


Hey All

Am looking to study too, and been calling / emailing and with no luck.

Am on a PR Subclass 100, and when called the Open.edu.au they said as a PR I might not be eligible for a loan ( Hecs or help)

On the immi website they say as a 309 TPR you are entitled to study but with no help of the Gov.
But on a PR you can : study and work (with no reference of HELP)

So kinda confused about if we are entitled for a gov help loan or not?


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

Only Australian citizens are able to access a HELP/HECS loan. So you're more than welcome to enroll in a university, but you'll have to pay up front each semester just like an international student.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

fmikael said:


> Hey All
> 
> Am looking to study too, and been calling / emailing and with no luck.
> 
> ...


HELP / HECS are only for citizens.

International students pay international student fees.

PRs pay domestic student fees upon enrollment and every semester thereafter.

Citizens pay domestic student fees, too, but pay later under the HELP/HECS scheme (repay when you start working and when your income exceed certain thresholds). Repayment is deducted from your tax every year when you do your tax return.

Everyone gonna pay for their own higher education, just the amount and how you pay for it. 
This is how I understand it. Please correct me if I'm incorrect.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

There's a nice wizard on this website and you can put in your citizenship/resident status and it tells you what you're eligible for.

It looks like PR can get access to a FEE-HELP loan for bridging courses, but no other courses are eligible.

Welcome - Study Assist


----------



## phoenix1014 (Jul 20, 2012)

hi there,

i am holding SC 309/100 with two dependents and i pay local/domestic fees for both of them. my eldest taking tafe course and the other one is in year 10.


----------



## ilalang (Sep 5, 2013)

phoenix1014 said:


> hi there,
> 
> i am holding SC 309/100 with two dependents and i pay local/domestic fees for both of them. my eldest taking tafe course and the other one is in year 10.


Hi phoenix1014,

Are you holding SC 309 or 100? and what state you live in?
I wonder if it is the same rule for Victoria ?

Rgds.


----------



## phoenix1014 (Jul 20, 2012)

ilalang said:


> Hi phoenix1014,
> 
> Are you holding SC 309 or 100? and what state you live in?
> I wonder if it is the same rule for Victoria ?
> ...


hi ilalang,

i am holding SC 309. we've been here 6mos already and living here in perth western australia.


----------

